# Note to self....if you pull a gun on a crowd...someone else might have a gun and shoot you.



## Ooh-Rah (May 13, 2018)

Gunman's attempted robbery on families waiting outside a school in Sao Paulo foiled by mother | Daily Mail Online

This is the moment a gunman's attempted robbery on young children and families waiting outside a school in Sao Paulo was foiled by a mother who turned out to be an off-duty armed policewoman.

Security cameras outside the private school in Sao Paulo caught the dramatic moment on Saturday morning around 8am.

Military police officer Katia da Silva Sastre, 42, rounded on the gunman, identified as Elivelton Neves Moreira, 21, and surprised him by whipping out her weapon and firing three times.

Officer Sastre is being hailed a hero for her act of bravery and was honored in a ceremony by Sao Paulo Governor Márcio França on Sunday.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 13, 2018)

Love it. I did have a small giggle when she took cover...and then the cover drove away.


----------



## Dame (May 13, 2018)

What a great Mother's Day video! Thank you @Ooh-Rah.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 13, 2018)

For 42 she is pretty cute, love the jiggle and booty drop. 

Gotta love Brazil...


----------



## Box (May 14, 2018)

Officer Sastre went straight 'Walt Kowalski' on that dumb-ass....

_"Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have fucked with? That's me."_

Well done Ma'am - well done !!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 14, 2018)

I keep watching this.  No hesitation, pulled her pistol and shot without warning, without putting herself or a potential hostage into further danger.

Had this happened the exact same way in the US, would the officer still be receiving a medal?


----------



## Box (May 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I keep watching this.  No hesitation, pulled her pistol and shot without warning, without putting herself or a potential hostage into further danger.
> Had this happened the exact same way in the US, would the officer still be receiving a medal?



No.
She would be on administrative leave waiting for the court of public opinion to post the polling results to make sure that no oppression took place.


----------



## Gunz (May 14, 2018)

Box said:


> No.
> She would be on administrative leave waiting for the court of public opinion to post the polling results to make sure that no oppression took place.




...And the perp and his lawyer would be suing...

Awesome video. I love it when she stomps on his ass.


----------

